# Let's design the ultimate hammer



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I'll start with the basic design of the Estwing weight forward. Hollow out the interior and half fill it with Mercury.

On the back swing the Mercury would slide towards the handle and speed it up. On the forward swing the Mercury would go to the head and, upon impact, act as a deadblow hammer. This could also be done with lead shot or something similar, just not as quickly.


----------



## hrscammisa (Mar 9, 2007)

Can we add a laser sight to it


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

hrscammisa said:


> Can we add a laser sight to it


+1 for the frickin laser.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

That SOUNDS funny but could actually help a lot of nail-benders with their swing.

Dad taught me how to sink 16D's in 3 hits, it takes some time to get a smooth, confident swing.


----------



## roofwiz74 (Oct 27, 2006)

nice flat square waffle head.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Roof, Dad taught me how to grind the faces. Never used a waffle, seen the dents though.


----------



## Ten Fingers (Nov 5, 2006)

That print on the side, that says "never drive a nail with the side of the hammer," that print shouldn't be there. The letters just get messed up anyway, from driving nails that way.


----------



## roofwiz74 (Oct 27, 2006)

Teetorbilt said:


> Roof, Dad taught me how to grind the faces. Never used a waffle, seen the dents though.


yeah I "true" the face on my est framer from time to time,back before cheap air guns.
I like the waffle head for shingling.pain it the but to bang them fast with a smooth face.
I got alittle rip hammer for trim that has a smooth face.most people don't ask me to trim nothing after I've been beating the crap out of their roof all day.lol.

what kind of handle?I don't like a framer that has a fiberglass handle.and the cheap metal ones "sing"when your banging away.For some odd reason that particular noise gives me a headache.wood seems to vibrate your wrist to death.I haven't tried and of the curved wood,like the vaugh's or that big black one.does anyone actullay use the little magnet nail holder on the head?


after a couple wacks with a nice new waffle head,you learn to hit the nail.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

You have to keep the magnetic nail set... If you use that you should be able to sink a 16D in 1 hit after setting with the nail set. 

It should have a curved wooden handle, smooth side for nailing and a nail pull on the other side like the douglass hammers.

BTW it should weigh in at 2 OZ and have the power to drive like a 29 OZ


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Sorry guys, it's already been invented.:tt2:


----------



## A.W.Davis (Oct 17, 2006)

Lets not forget to add a beer bottle opener on the end of the hammer


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I use a nail gun all the time... That does not mean I dont need a hammer though. I am suprised at how many people think that once you buy a nail gun the hammer never gets used.


----------



## bill r (Feb 19, 2007)

I'm hunting for one that weighs at least a pound and a half, but FLOATS; sos I can recover it.


----------



## roofwiz74 (Oct 27, 2006)

some light saber voodoo.drop it off the roof and it comes back.


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

Teetorbilt said:


> That SOUNDS funny but could actually help a lot of nail-benders with their swing.
> 
> Dad taught me how to sink 16D's in 3 hits, it takes some time to get a smooth, confident swing.


Set and hit and the 16 is gone with the "rig axe" or the "rigging axe". Some guys were faster than the old nailguns.


----------



## bill r (Feb 19, 2007)

Those waffle-faced abominations sure do document your missed licks.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

K2eoj said:


> Set and hit and the 16 is gone with the "rig axe" or the "rigging axe". Some guys were faster than the old nailguns.


When I was framing full time I could set and hit about 60% of the time with my 22 OZ stanley. Now I dont frame as much its porbably down to set and hit and hit and hit and hit and hit and then take a break and then hit and hit


----------



## Ted W (Jan 7, 2007)

A built-in alarm that will sound off when someone tries to, uhh... "_borrow_" it.


----------



## kapena (Aug 20, 2004)

A.W.Davis said:


> Lets not forget to add a beer bottle opener on the end of the hammer


It might be a good idea to also have the hammer head as big as the bottom of a large beer bottle so that you won't miss the nails after drinking the beers.


----------



## Scott Young (Dec 23, 2005)

i just purchased a new hammer after my hammer disappeared. i bought a leather gripped 20 oz rip estwing. the hammer that was gone was my 20oz plumb that i have had for years that they don't make anymore. they changed the handle.

the hammer has a shorter throw, which i don't kow if i like yet or not. i do like the fat handle cause i have big palms. it is balanced well in my hand. i will know before long it it will stay.

as for the original question. how about a hammer that has a special replacable face that will determine when you are hitting your finger and go soft. you know like the sawstop table saw.

i odn't hit my finger much anymore, but when i do,    it is a dandy.


----------

